# You were right....



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

About the all in one computers that are out these days. Fortunately I did not prove it with my setup LOL. My friend had a big Pavilion 23 inch touch screen and one of the six (6) kids knocked it over on top of the mouse and cracked the screen....computer toast. Replacement screen almost as much as computer. I took the hard drive out for her so she can put her cherished photos into the new one she gets thanks to lessons I learned here!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes they are good.
But I do believe Apples iMacs are better then what 'pc' companies are doing.
My iMac is now over 6 years old and it is just as fast and clear as it was when new.
I love it. Gets the old desktop off the floor and so you can really keep the dust bunnies out. LOL
And I sure like when having to plug in a new whatever i can do it and SEE what I am doing to hit the SB ports correctly. LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> My iMac is now over 6 years old and it is just as fast and clear as it was when new.


 Wouldn't help if it got knocked over like the one in the OP



arabian knight said:


> Gets the old desktop off the floor and so you can really keep the dust bunnies out. LOL


No one says you have to put a PC on the floor. All of ours has been on our desks for well over a decade.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

mnn2501 said:


> ...No one says you have to put a PC on the floor. All of ours has been on our desks for well over a decade.


I keep ours a few inches above the floor to keep the dust out. Some are on old Coca-Cola crates and one is on a rolling dolly that fits the computer just right. 

It's amazing how much dust those things can suck up if they're right on the floor.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> About the all in one computers that are out these days. Fortunately I did not prove it with my setup LOL. My friend had a big Pavilion 23 inch touch screen and one of the six (6) kids knocked it over on top of the mouse and cracked the screen....computer toast. Replacement screen almost as much as computer. I took the hard drive out for her so she can put her cherished photos into the new one she gets thanks to lessons I learned here!


What's the model #? I've got an 'in' with HP and am curious as to if I can find any other information on it.

And I'd echo the whole iMac thing; yes they're expensive but they're also FAR more well built than any other all in one.


----------

